# GeCube Radeon 9550 Infinite - welcome to the twilight zone:)



## abdicator (Feb 17, 2005)

Anybody with that card ? 
This card is psycho !
Me and 3 friends of mine bought that card, and the strange stuff began 
For instance - I can`t use the latest CATs, cuz Windows totally hangs - blue screen all the time, but instead of the old`n`nice blueS with psycho errors (I miss u Win 98) , it`s just the Welcome blue screen. 
I can use the Omega drivers , but all of the 3D games, seems to hate them, for instance - after few minutes playtime Painkiller hangs, thank you Reset button  
The same applies to Riddick.
Finally, one of my friends can use the Omega and the Latest CATs without any problems.
Other one can use the Omega,but can`t use the CATs, but all of them can overclock the card, which is with defaults 430Mhz/350Mhz (core/mem). They can overclock it (no matter with what tool)
to 460-70MHz Core / 380-83 mem without problems - but I  - I can`t  - no additional cooling!!!
Right now I`m running the AtiTool ,which by the way runs for 46 minutes now. 
I hope it would end before the very end of the Universe, or before the very end of me, and I will try to overclock again. Please pray for me , cuz I don`t wish to know how long would take for the FireDepartment guys to come, neither I wish my AtiCore to melt through the card plate, though probably funny this is an event that I do not wish to see.

Also, did not see anywhere is it possible to unlock FireGL for that card.
Thank you in advance for all the information shared about this card and about FireGL, I just hope
I write in the right thread  
THANK YOU!


----------



## sweeper (Feb 19, 2005)

abdicator said:
			
		

> Anybody with that card ?
> This card is psycho !
> Me and 3 friends of mine bought that card, and the strange stuff began
> For instance - I can`t use the latest CATs, cuz Windows totally hangs - blue screen all the time, but instead of the old`n`nice blueS with psycho errors (I miss u Win 98) , it`s just the Welcome blue screen.
> ...



What? I didn't understand a thing you just flew by me. What are your specs...


----------

